# High IGF-1



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I recently went to a new orthomolecular doctor who ran many tests on me, and switched me over to Erfa's Thyroid from synthoid (good move so far). He believes I am a bit low in cortisol and DHEA, and possibly aldosterone - so my adrenals are functioning slow.

He also ran an Insulin-like Growth Factor (IGF-1) test to check (I'm assuming) my pituitary. A normal IGF-1 range for my sex and age is 109-284 but my result was *401*. That seems more than a bit high to me.

I know central hypothyroidism can result from a pituitary problem, and since high IGF-1 is usually caused by a (benign) piuitary adenoma resulting in Acromegaly, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with high IGF-1? I can't seem to find anything about it except acromegaly and that there is a known link to hypothyroidism.

I very recently had a thyroid ultrasound done, and it was a normal heterogenous thyroid for someone with thyroiditis.

Any advice or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> I recently went to a new orthomolecular doctor who ran many tests on me, and switched me over to Erfa's Thyroid from synthoid (good move so far). He believes I am a bit low in cortisol and DHEA, and possibly aldosterone - so my adrenals are functioning slow.
> 
> He also ran an Insulin-like Growth Factor (IGF-1) test to check (I'm assuming) my pituitary. A normal IGF-1 range for my sex and age is 109-284 but my result was *401*. That seems more than a bit high to me.
> 
> ...


Bumping this up. I don't have any input on this but others may.

[/URL


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Andros.

I've found that a high IGF-1 is linked to hyperthyroidism - I am (was) Hypo and am on a full replacement does of NDT. Strange.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Apparently hashimoto's is common with a high IGF-1 too... but my doctors insist I don't have Hashi's because my TPO Ab is in normal range.

Anyone? I think this is a rare one.


----------

